# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Μεταλλάξεις Πύρρουλα

## Efthimis98

Δείτε κάποιες μεταλλαξεις Πύρρουλας...απο μια ομαδα στο facebook! 
Πιστεύω να ταιριαζουν στο θεμα!  :Happy: 











Μικρα Πύρρουλας.









.............................................--------------------------..................................................  ................






Απο οσο γνωρίζω ειναι Αρσενικο,με τα εντονα χρωματα,θηλυκο με τα σκουρα!  :Happy:  (ετσι δεν ειναι; )

----------


## αντρικος

Τελια πιο τελια δεν γινεται ποσο θελω να ειχα πυρουλλες μαγειααα!!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Μεγάλη μου καψούρα, στο μέλλον (πρώτα ο θεός) θα ξαναβάλω 100%.

----------


## Efthimis98



----------


## Efthimis98



----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ευθυμη.. οι φωτογραφιες στο ποστ #4 δεν μου εμφανιζονται!! Μονο εγω εχω αυτο το προβλημα?

----------


## Efthimis98

Απο οτι φαοινεται οχι...θα τις ξανα ανεβασω...  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Οι ιδιες με το ποστ #4....

----------


## Efthimis98

> 


ΦλωροςxΠυρρουλα ....  :winky:

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ΦλωροςxΠυρρουλα ....


Ευθυμη αλλο μεταλλαξη αλλο υβριδιο. μερικες φορες οι μεταλλαξεις μεταφερονται απο υβριδια η γονιμους μουλους  αυτο ειναι πολυ δυσκολο αλλα οχι ακατορθωτο.

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## Efthimis98

> Ευθυμη αλλο μεταλλαξη αλλο υβριδιο. μερικες φορες οι μεταλλαξεις μεταφερονται απο υβριδια η γονιμους μουλους  αυτο ειναι πολυ δυσκολο αλλα οχι ακατορθωτο.


Αααα ,να σε ρωτησω και κατι!!!
Με αφορμη το γονιμοι μουλοι,αληθευει οτι μετα απο καποια χρονια ζωης (3 νομιζω) οι μουλοι γινονται γονιμοι και μπορουν να 
δωσουν αλπογονους;;;

Γιατι αυτο ειναι το χαρακτηριστικο ενας ειδους,να ζευγαρωσει,να δωσει γονιμους απογονους και εκεινοι με την σειρα τους να δωσουν παλι γονιμους απογονους.Ετσι εξασφαλιζεται η συνεχεια υπαρξης του ειδους...  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Albino Πυρρουλα (BullFinch )

----------


## Efthimis98



----------


## οδυσσέας

> Αααα ,να σε ρωτησω και κατι!!!
> Με αφορμη το γονιμοι μουλοι,αληθευει οτι μετα απο καποια χρονια ζωης (3 νομιζω) οι μουλοι γινονται γονιμοι και μπορουν να 
> δωσουν απογονους;;


αυτά που θα σου πω είναι από αυτά που έχω διαβάσει.
ένα πάρα πολύ μικρό ποσοστό μουλων μπορεί να είναι γόνιμο και δεν πιστεύω ότι έχει να κάνει με την ηλικία αλλά με τα γονίδια. για να βρεθεί όμως ποιος μουλος είναι γόνιμος πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιος στόχος, εμπειρια, ένας τεράστιος αριθμός πουλιών, και αρκετά έξοδα και χρόνος-ια που μπορεί στο τέλος να πάνε χαμένα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Albino Πυρρουλα (BullFinch )


να τη και σε βιντεο



και μεσα σε κλουβι

----------


## Efthimis98

Ειναι πολυ ομορφη η Albino Πυρρουλα...απο οτι λεει στο  βιντεο ειναι σπανια!
Αυτος την αιχμαλωτησε και την εβαλε σε κλουβι;
Και τι κλουβι ειναι αυτο,πιο μικρο δεν μπορουσε...  :sad:

----------


## Efthimis98

Αλλο ενα θεμα που ειχε ανοιχτει απο τον φιλο Οδυσσεα...

Aσπροκίτρινη πύρουλα

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...85%CE%BB%CE%B1

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Ειναι πολυ ομορφη η Albino Πυρρουλα...απο οτι λεει στο βιντεο ειναι σπανια!
> Αυτος την αιχμαλωτησε και την εβαλε σε κλουβι;
> Και τι κλουβι ειναι αυτο,πιο μικρο δεν μπορουσε...


η ασπρη πυρουλα στην φυση ειναι σπανια. 

η ασπρη μεταλλαξη πυρουλας υπαρχει σαν εκτροφη αλλα δεν ξερω απο που προηλθε. μερικες φορες η σταθεροποιηση μιας μεταλλαξης  ειναι και απο πιασμενα πουλια.

το κλουβι ειναι κλουβι μεταφορας γιαυτο ειναι μικρο.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Αλλο ενα θεμα που ειχε ανοιχτει απο τον φιλο Οδυσσεα...
> 
> Aσπροκίτρινη πύρουλα
> 
> http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...85%CE%BB%CE%B1


αυτη η μεταλλαξη προηλθε απο το ζευγαρωμα ασπρης με κιτρινης πυρουλας.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ελπιζω να ειναι κλουβι μεταφορας....
Παντως θα επρεπε να φτιαχτει ενσα θεμα για την διατροφη της στην φυση και αλλο ενα για 
την αναπαραγωγη της... οπως στισ καρδερινες...  :winky:

----------


## αντρικος

Οι μουλλοι που ειναι γονιμοι ειναι τα F1-F2-F3-F4

----------


## Efthimis98

> F1-F2-F3-F4


Λεγοντας;;;
Τι ειναι αυτα;  :winky:

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Ελπιζω να ειναι κλουβι μεταφορας....
> Παντως θα επρεπε να φτιαχτει ενσα θεμα για την διατροφη της στην φυση και αλλο ενα για 
> την αναπαραγωγη της... οπως στισ καρδερινες...


σε αυτο το θεμα Διατροφή Ιθαγενών στη φύση. υπαρχουν πολλες πληροφοριες για την διατροφη της πυρουλας στη φυση. αν θελουν τα παιδια της διαχειρισης μπορουν να βαλουν ξεχωριστα οτι αφορα την πυρουλα.

εδω ειναι και η Αναπαραγωγή πύρουλα στη φύση

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Οι μουλλοι που ειναι γονιμοι ειναι τα F1-F2-F3-F4







> Λεγοντας;;;
> Τι ειναι αυτα;


Ο όρος *F1* δίνετε για την πρώτη διασταύρωση μεταξύ δύο διαφορετικών ειδών *Α* και *Β*.
*F1**=*Σκαρθι χ καναρινι

Ο όρος *F2* χρησιμοποιείτε για να περιγράψει τη διασταύρωση *F1 x F1*.
*F2*=Σκαρθοκαναρο χ Σκαρθοκαναρο

Και υπάρχει η συνέχεια *F2 x F2* δίνει *F3*…

Το* F4* γίνεται αποδεκτό ως καθαρό πουλί και όχι υβρίδιο.

----------


## οδυσσέας

εδω δειτε πυρουλα η μιση μερια της εχει χρωμα αρσενικου και η αλλη μιση θυληκου.

http://www.birdinfo.co.uk/sites/Mule...ullfinches.htm

----------


## οδυσσέας

τοπαζιο αρσενικο


τοπαζιο θυληκο

----------


## οδυσσέας

ασπρο τοπαζιο

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## αντρικος

Με ολες αυτες τις φοτος θα μας αρωστισετε χεχε θελωωω και εγωω :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα....αν εχεις εκατοσταρικα τοτε να παρεις....χαχαα!!
Ειναι πανακριβες οι "ατιμες"...

----------


## οδυσσέας

θυληκη καφε παστελ

----------


## αντρικος

Ειδη αρχισα να βαζω καποια χρηματα στην παντα για αυτα τα ατιμααα :Happy:

----------


## kwstas.m

πεδια η πηρουλα ειναι σαν το καναρινι? κελαειδαει σαν το καναρινι η ειναι σαν τουσ μουλους περνουν διαφιρες φονες? ροταω γιατι προτι φορα το ακουω αυτο το πουλι και τοσο ακριβο εινε?

----------


## οδυσσέας

η πυρουλα δεν είναι σαν το καναρίνι. δεν εκτρέφεται για τις φωνητικές της δυνατότητες αλλά για την ομορφιά της. οι τιμές είναι ακριβές γιατί είναι δύσκολη εκτροφή και οι σπανιότητα των χρωμάτων είναι ένας καλός τρόπος για να κάνουν κάποιοι περιουσία.

----------


## αντρικος



----------


## οδυσσέας

λευκή



καφε παστελ

----------


## αντρικος

Θα παρω το ζευγαρακι που θα παει δεν θα το παρω κουκλιαααα εινα!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## jk21

σωρβια (sorbus aucuparia )

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------

